# iPad Mini - l'absence de rétina est rédhibitoire



## chriseg (4 Novembre 2012)

Je suis allé voir l'iPad mini vendredi dernier à l'Apple Store Opéra à Paris.

Bel appareil, TRES léger mais l'écran, bien que beau et de bonne facture, n'est pas rétina.
Je suis habitué à cette norme avec mes iPhone 5 et iPad 3, ça me choque un peu..

Pour moi, ce sera pour l'année prochaine !


----------



## Nightfear (6 Novembre 2012)

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi , habitué de l'écran retina depuis l'iPhone 4 , j'ai acheté l'iPad mini le jour de son lancement . certes il est fin et léger mais la définition de l'écran m'a fortement gêné , je l'ai gardé le week-end et rendu à boulanger pour me prendre l'iPad 4 gen.Une fois qu'on a découvert l'écran HD difficile  d'aller vers plus bas...


----------



## chriseg (7 Novembre 2012)

Je te comprends !


----------



## BlueVelvet (7 Novembre 2012)

Pas d'accord. J'ai un iPhone 4S, des yeux assez sensibles, et franchement, j'adore mon iPad mini, je ne comprends pas trop cette fixation sur le Retina.
Dans le cas du mini, l'écran me paraît bon, voire très bon, passé le petit souci d'une brillance excessive (ce serait la même chose en Retina). Je pense prendre un film pour le matifier, et ce sera nickel.


----------



## Madalvée (7 Novembre 2012)

Avant l'apparition de l'iPhone retina personne n'avait jamais remarqué qu'un écran d'iDevice était mal défini


----------



## BlueVelvet (7 Novembre 2012)

Certes, tu as raison, mais même avec un iPhone Retina, je ne vois pas une différence majeure, totale, avec le mini...

Sur des sites, des apps de notes, la lisibilité reste excellente à mon sens sur le mini... Après, goût perso je suppose...

Mais j'imagine que le Retina, puisqu'il viendra, mangera sur l'autonomie et le poids...?


----------



## Tox (7 Novembre 2012)

Par rapport aux trois terminaux en ma possession (Note 5,3" / Nexus 7 / iPad 3), c'est le mini qui montre le plus rapidement ses limites en terme de pixellisation.

Si le mini avait été 50.- plus cher que le Nexus à stockage égal, peut-être aurais-je penché pour lui. Mais 150.- séparent les deux terminaux 32 Go, pour un rendu meilleur sur le Nexus. La messe est dite...


----------



## chriseg (8 Novembre 2012)

Je pense que dans ce domaine on touche à la sensibilité "rétinienne" propre à chaque personne.
Tout le monde à raison, l'essentiel, c'est que l'acheteur se sente bien avec.


----------



## vintagedbx (10 Novembre 2012)

En tout cas rétina ou pas, je tiens à vous signaler que les smartcover macally ne sont pas compatibles avec le wake up ecran.
marche pas donc attention à ne pas acheter


----------



## chriseg (10 Novembre 2012)

Je suis passé en fin de journée à l'Apple Store Opéra à Paris. 
Un des vendeurs indique que l'iPad Mini se vend très bien.

Ils sont en rupture de stock régulièrement bien que le Store soit approvisionné aussi régulièrement. 
Il n'avait pas de chiffrage à m'indiquer.

Cependant, il indique, avec justesse, que c'est normal pour un nouveau produit. 

Comme quoi, l'écran Rétina ne gêne pas tant que ça les gens.


----------



## robertodino (11 Novembre 2012)

Ce qui gêne les gens, ce n'est pas l'absence de Retina sur le mini, mais le fait que nous savons tous qu'il sortira avec une meilleure définition dans quelques mois. 

Et c'est là tout le problème, car cette machine est vraiment tentante, parfaite si ce n'est pour l'écran...

Le grand problème avec Apple c'est qu'elle nous habitue depuis des années à un certain standing, or ce mini reste un compromis en cette période du tout-Retina. 

Je comprends les doutes de certains, mais au final ça reste pour moi le meilleur des ipad, même avec tous ses pixels...


----------



## Tox (11 Novembre 2012)

Ce sera le meilleur l'année prochaine... Et l'occasion pour moi de mettre en vente mon iPad 4


----------



## chriseg (11 Novembre 2012)

C'est vrai pour l'écran Rétina l'année prochaine.

Personnellement, je me poserai la question de l'achat à ce moment là ?


----------



## alador63 (11 Novembre 2012)

Je revient de darty ou lipad 4 et l'ipad mini etait cote à cote je suis impressionné par le nouveau connecteur déjà que je trouve excellent. Ensuite concernant l'ecran je possede un ipad 3 alors je m'attendait à avoir les yeux qui pique sur le mini, alors que pas du tout, l'écran est excellent, j'ai pus comparer les 2 écrans et oui le retina est excellent mais l'ecran du mini ne me derange en rien. Donc pour moi à noel sous le sapin c'est Ipad mini !!


----------



## tef45 (11 Novembre 2012)

vintagedbx a dit:


> En tout cas rétina ou pas, je tiens à vous signaler que les smartcover macally ne sont pas compatibles avec le wake up ecran.
> marche pas donc attention à ne pas acheter


Je suis malheureusement aussi de ton avis. Je regrette cet achat. Je pense revenir vers une Smart Cover ou smart case


----------



## Larme (11 Novembre 2012)

J'voulais booler Madalvée, mais pas pu...


----------



## MacFly3 (13 Novembre 2012)

possesseur d'ipad 3, j'étais également très réticent sur l'écran non rétina du mini (sans parler du format), je viens de passer le tester à la FNAC... mon retina est a vendre sur le bon coin 

je m'attendais à un truc dégueulasse, franchement ça va carrément! j'ai surtout été surpris par le poids (a mon sens l'inconvenient majeur du 9,7") et le format que je trouve vraiment nikel!


----------



## Davidq (14 Novembre 2012)

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec le titre du post.
Possesseur d'un iPad Retina depuis plusieurs mois, je me suis vraiment bien fait à l'écran et cela m'a même poussé à renouveler mon MBP pour un rMBP.

Mais concernant l'iPad qui est l'outil que je consulte le plus souvent hors bureau et en mobilité (deux roues), je me suis plusieurs fois surpris à utiliser l'iphone plutôt que de sortir l'iPad de sa pochette rien que parce qu'il me fallait mes deux mains.

Avec le mini et la tenue à une main, faire l'impasse du retina pour les utilisations mail et surf, evernote, imessage ne pose aucun problème.
J'ai viré l'iPad que je compare à une brique maintenant quand je le reprends.

J'utilise plus kiosque avec le mini.

J'étais sur le point de prendre un Galaxy Note 2 au moment ou le mini est sorti et c'est EXACTEMENT ce dont j'avais besoin.

ALors ouais, l'écran est moins bon, quand je regarde quelques photos et que je zoom dedans, je remarque la différence. Mais pour mes photos d'Evernote, OSEF !
Mais le mini rentre nickel dans la poche intérieur du blouson de bécane et ça, ca compense tout le reste....
L'iPad pour moi c'est mail et Evernote...

Autour de moi, je peux déjà dénombrer une bonne dizaine de clients ayant switché de l'iPad classique au mini.
Ce n'est qu'une expérience parmi tant d'autres.


----------



## Tox (14 Novembre 2012)

Pour une telle utilisation, le Note est redoutable. Le mien est dans protection béton à portée de main En moto.


----------



## chriseg (14 Novembre 2012)

Bien que non-rétina, l'écran est de bonne facture, c'est certain, dire l'inverse serait malhonnête.
Mais, quand même, j'aime bien lire dessus et les lettres sont plus agréable sur un écran Rétina


----------



## Davidq (14 Novembre 2012)

Tox a dit:


> Pour une telle utilisation, le Note est redoutable. Le mien est dans protection béton à portée de main En moto.



J'ai failli craquer.
Remplacer mon iPhone 4 et mon iPad par un GNote 2...

Mais j'avoue qu'ayant pris les réflexes IOS, ça m'a freiné de devoir changer d'OS et de devoir adjoindre quelque chose à iTunes...

Du coup j'ai opté pour l'iMini et je garde mon iphone en partage de connexion en attendant que la 4G soit vraiment répandue pour changer mon tél.

J'apprécierai le rétina quand il sortira, s'il sort, mais dire que l'écran est rédhibitoire c'est un peu too much.
Et quand on voit les chiffres de vente, suis pas tout seul à le penser.

Retina oui, mais si ça sous entend plus lourd, plus gros et moins d'autonomie, alors niet.


----------



## Stickers&Co (14 Novembre 2012)

Heureux possesseur d'un iPad mini noir, je confirme que l'absence d'ecran retina saute aux yeux (petit jeux de mot au passage  ). 
En revanche, c'est a peu pres le seul defaut que j'ai pu soulever. Le reste est parfait !


----------



## Tox (14 Novembre 2012)

Davidq a dit:


> J'ai failli craquer.
> Remplacer mon iPhone 4 et mon iPad par un GNote 2...
> 
> Mais j'avoue qu'ayant pris les réflexes IOS, ça m'a freiné de devoir changer d'OS et de devoir adjoindre quelque chose à iTunes...
> ...



Le problème du mini, c'est que l'achat objectif est difficile. L'objet est très beau et fait oublier une conception matérielle datant de deux ans déjà... Je le sais bien, j'ai failli le prendre sur un coup de tête :rateau:

Aujourd'hui, un jeu vient de passer à la trappe sur l'iPad 1 (2010). Le 2 qui partage son "hardware" avec le mini date de 2011.

On peut avoir un doute objectif quant à la durée de vie de ce premier modèle mini, non ?

Ou espérer que le nombre d'iPad 2 vendu aura raison (pendant un temps au moins) de l'obsolescence de ce matériel.


----------



## Davidq (14 Novembre 2012)

Tox a dit:


> Le problème du mini, c'est que l'achat objectif est difficile. L'objet est très beau et fait oublier une conception matérielle datant de deux ans déjà... Je le sais bien, j'ai failli le prendre sur un coup de tête :rateau:
> 
> Aujourd'hui, un jeu vient de passer à la trappe sur l'iPad 1 (2010). Le 2 qui partage son "hardware" avec le mini date de 2011.
> 
> ...



Durée de vie ?
J'achète rien pour que ça dure en fait...
Je me lasse vite et j'aime le changement. Tout à été renouvelé cette année en ce qui me concerne.
Et puis les rares jeux en mobilité auxquels je joue tourneraient sur n'importe lequel


----------



## Tox (14 Novembre 2012)

Ce que j'essaie de dire, c'est que ce mini bénéficie de l'effet nouveauté "tout beau", mais que passé le premier contact, le matériel qui se cache derrière le plumage n'offre pas le même ramage.

Changer souvent ne signifie pas nécessairement prendre la première nouveauté venue. Surtout qu'en matière de tactile, c'est bien souvent l'interface logicielle qui rime avec nouveautés.

Il y a des appareils sur lesquels on peut présumer d'un suivi assez soutenu et d'autres qui risquent de devenir de vilains petits canards.

Ainsi, un iPad n°2, un Galaxy SII, un iPhone 4 ou un Note se sont révélées des machines bien nées capables de gérer des logiciels toujours plus lourds et d'être éligibles "longtemps" pour les mises à jour.

Qu'en sera-t-il de l'Ipad mini premier du nom ?

J'attends avec impatience la réponse donnée par Apple pour l'iPad n°3 versus le n°4 pour la prochaine mise à jour. J'espère que tout deux auront droit aux mêmes nouveautés logicielles sans limitation à la sauce pommée.


----------



## yvos (15 Novembre 2012)

Je suis passé à l'Apple Store hier soir. C'est con, ils avaient des ipad mini en stock  
Donc j'ai craqué :love: 

L'absence d'écran retina est rédhibitoire ?

Le terme rédhibitoire me paraît assez exagéré. Je précise ne pas vouloir justifier coûte que coûte mon propre achat en disant cela mais ce qui est rédhibitoire lorsqu'on a déjà acheté un ipad 3, ou un nouvel ipad ou plusieurs en plus d'un iphone 4s et 5 ne l'est pas forcément pour tout le monde  ) : 

Venant d'un Ipad 1, c'est mieux, bien mieux :love: . D'ailleurs, l'écran de ce dernier ne m'a jamais posé de problème et le fait qu'il existe mieux ailleurs n'a pas spécialement terni ma manière de le regarder. Je sais, je suis ringard est j'ai deux ans de retard (putain, deux ans ! c'est la honte !) mais l'écran "classique" me va  

Les alternatives existent, tant mieux. Je me suis bien intéressé à la concurrence mais bon, n'ayant rien à reprocher de fondamental à iOS, n'ayant rien trouvé qui justifie l'appropriation d'un nouveau système (à vrai dire, j'ai autre chose à foutre), ayant quand même accumulé un nombre important d'apps depuis le temps, préférant l'interopérabilité entre tous les terminaux mobiles (ipad et iphones), etc, j'ai laissé tombé. La Nexus a tenu temporairement la corde mais la navigation web m'a posé un peu problème. Avec le mini, je suis en terrain connu ET éprouvé.

J'ai également hésité avec le dernier Ipad Retina pour avoir une plus grande surface mais la facture devient très élevée dans l'absolu et la division par 2 du poids est devenu un argument très séduisant. Je n'ai pas besoin d'un monstre de puissance non plus.


----------



## Tox (15 Novembre 2012)

J'ai pris un iPad 4 pour l'ensemble de la maison et je teste en parallèle une Nexus 7. Je dois dire que la petite Nexus présente un OS qui mérite le détour... Et l'intégration de Google Now, de Map et et de la reconnaissance vocale est assez étonnante. Son efficacité ouvre de nouveaux champs d'utilisation.

Bref, l'expérience utilisateur est bluffante... Mais on s'éloigne du sujet.


----------



## Tuncurry (17 Novembre 2012)

Tox a dit:


> On peut avoir un doute objectif quant à la durée de vie de ce premier modèle mini, non ?



En même temps, pour lire des pdf, streamer de la musique, regarder des films, faire du play along, ca fonctionne bien et on voit mal comment ca ne fonctionnerait pas encore pendant un bout de temps...
C'est vrai que l'absence de rétina est un peu dommage mais on s'y fait et on gagne de toute façon en finesse et en autonomie.
Non, finalement le seul vrai défaut de l'ipad mini, c'est son prix.


----------



## Tox (17 Novembre 2012)

Quand tu vois l'évolution de Android au niveau des fonctionnalités entre 2011 et 2012, autant avoir un matériel au top lors de l'achat. Surtout, comme tu le soulignes, lorsque le prix d'achat est élevé...


----------



## yvos (17 Novembre 2012)

en même temps, obsolescence programmée, c'est un problème...seulement lorsqu'on garde ou cherche à garder longtemps son matériel. Ceux qui changent tous les 6 mois se chargent eux même de se la programmer, l'obsolescence de leur achat


----------



## Tox (17 Novembre 2012)

Mais de là à défendre leur concept d'une configuration matérielle datant de 2011, vendue plein pot,  pour un iBidule sur un forum informatique... Il y a un pas dans l'idolâtrie que nous venons de franchir allègrement


----------



## Madalvée (17 Novembre 2012)

Tox a dit:


> Mais de là à défendre leur concept d'une configuration matérielle datant de 2011, vendue plein pot,  pour un iBidule sur un forum informatique... Il y a un pas dans l'idolâtrie que nous venons de franchir allègrement



C'est sûr, en 2011 on chassait encore le mammouth en peau de mouton.


----------



## doupold (17 Novembre 2012)

Pareillement, je trouve un peu exagéré de parler d'obsolescence programmée.

J'utilise encore le iPad 1, et le iphone 3GS. Je ne me sens pas du tout largué. Pour ce à quoi me sert le iPad 1 (lecture de pdfs, prise de notes en réunion, films, et jeux de temps en temps), je pense à le remplacer par un iPad mini, et le fait qu'il soit non rétina ne me gène pas outre mesure. J'espère raisonnablement que le iPad Mini pourra profiter des deux prochaines itérations de iOS (tout comme cela a été le cas en son temps du iPad 1), et je ne ferais pas un drame si lesdites itérations sont amputées de certaines fonctions.

J'espère par contre que Apple trouvera une solution logicielle pour s'affranchir de cette contrainte de pixels, parce que c'est assurément un frein important dès lors qu'il s'agit de faire des choix matériels.


----------



## yvos (17 Novembre 2012)

Tox a dit:


> Mais de là à défendre leur concept d'une configuration matérielle datant de 2011, vendue plein pot,  pour un iBidule sur un forum informatique... Il y a un pas dans l'idolâtrie que nous venons de franchir allègrement



tu noteras que je ne défends pas spécialement l'ipad mini et surtout pas le fait que cela soit une machine de pointe.

Lorsque j'entend parler d'obsolescence programmée, autant je suis tout à fait d'accord sur le fond et ce n'est absolument pas nouveau car congénital chez Apple qui a pour habitue de vendre cher des configs dépassées, autant lorsque cela vient de personnes qui _de toutes façons_ se mettent en tête de changer tous les 6 mois et considèrent que 2011, c'est l'âge de glace, c'est drôle. 

Même plus besoin de programmer l'obsolescence, elle est dans la tête des acheteurs. 

En ce qui me concerne, mon Ipad 1 programmé pour être obsolescent, m'est toujours autant utile.


----------



## Tox (17 Novembre 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> C'est sûr, en 2011 on chassait encore le mammouth en peau de mouton.



Les deux vivaient à la même époque ? :rateau: ?

Et m****, on m'a encore menti...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h03 ----------




yvos a dit:


> tu noteras que je ne défends pas spécialement l'ipad mini et surtout pas le fait que cela soit une machine de pointe.
> 
> Lorsque j'entend parler d'obsolescence programmée, autant je suis tout à fait d'accord sur le fond et ce n'est absolument pas nouveau car congénital chez Apple qui a pour habitue de vendre cher des configs dépassées, autant lorsque cela vient de personnes qui _de toutes façons_ se mettent en tête de changer tous les 6 mois et considèrent que 2011, c'est l'âge de glace, c'est drôle.
> 
> ...



Et tu noteras que je laisse de côté les termes que tu répètes à l'envie. Non, je dis juste : essayez de garder la tête froide, le mini est très beau, mais sert de déstockage à la Pomme. Seul son prix en fait une machine de pointe.

Après, l'avenir nous dira ce qu'il adviendra de cette première génération.

Pour ce qui est de changer ou non, c'est vraiment une question de point de vue. 

On peut prévoir un amortissement et choisir de changer à chaque nouveau modèle, tant les iBidules se vendent bien en deuxième main (pour l'instant). Ou préférer garder l'iBidule tant convoité et l'utiliser... jusqu'à la fin de la batterie.

J'ai fait l'expérience du choix 2 et j'avoue que le batterie d'iPod Touch 3G à 160.- &#8364; en Apple Store m'a passablement échaudé. Du coup, je change à chaque génération pour un loyer mensuel de 20.- &#8364;


----------



## r e m y (17 Novembre 2012)

Davidq a dit:


> ...
> ALors ouais, l'écran est moins bon, quand je regarde quelques photos et que je zoom dedans, je remarque la différence. ....



Ca fait plusieurs fois que je lis que l'absence de retina se remarque surtout en zoomant, l'image finissant par apparaitre pixellisée

J'aurais besoin qu'on m'explique....

Sauf erreur, les pixels de l'écran ne changent pas de taille en zoomant. Donc ils doivent être ni plus ni moins visibles quelle que soit la valeur de zoom.

La pixellisation qui apparait en zoomant sur une image c'est lié à l'image elle-même et pas à l'écran....

Ou alors il y a quelque chose que je n'ai pas pigé sur ces écrans Retina....


----------



## MiWii (21 Novembre 2012)

J'ai craqué sur l'iPad mini que j'ai commandé à la fnac sans l'avoir vu. 

J'avais donc peur en effet de l'ecran non retina, etant 24/24 sur mon iPad 3 (boulot et perso). 
Et je dois dire qu'au debut j'ai ete déçue... La difference avec l'ecran retina faisait que j'en oubliais les qualités de l'iPad mini. 
Puis au bout de 2j, j'ai refilé l'iPad 3 à son nouveau proprietaire, et le fait de ne plus pouvoir comparé à fait que meme si je remarquais encore une certaine difference, j'y pretais de moins en moins attention. 


Et c'est en prenant l'avion (je voyage beaucoup, d'où la volonté d'avoir l'iPad mini), donc situation de test réel pour moi pour ce mini, que j'ai vraiment dit "wouuuuuhaaaa!" 
Ce Mini a fait absolument tout ce que fait mon iPad 3 dans l'avion c'est à dire qu'il m'a aidé à passer le temps (film, BD et un peu de boulot), sans qu'il ne me gêne ou ne soit encombrant à aucun moment (ce qui n'etait pas le cas avec le 3 qui finissait par me gener à un moment ou un autre du voyage...). 


Bref, l'essayer c'est l'adopter et aujourd'hui, l'absence du retina ne me gêne absolument plus, comme quoi, on s'adapte à tout !


Maintenant, il est clair que je prendrais l'iPad mini retina quand il sortira, mais ça reste un choix, non une necessité ! 


Pour ce que je fais avec mon iPad, le manque de retina ne me gêne plus !


----------



## MacFly3 (22 Novembre 2012)

Alors c'est bon j'ai vendu mon iPad 3 et reçu il y a 45 minutes mon mini. J'ai eu très peur de la qualité de l'écran à l'écran d'allumage avec la pomme, mais soulagement l'écran reste très bon, malgré son absence de retina.

Je peux confirmer ce que j'ai pu lire à droite et à gauche: le poids et la prise en main compensent largement cet inconvénient.


Je vais continuer à geeker avec cette petite merveille et vous donnerait un avis un peu plus détaillé rapidement.


Pour l'instant en tout cas c'est vraiment du tout bon!


----------



## MiWii (22 Novembre 2012)

MacFly3 a dit:


> Alors c'est bon j'ai vendu mon iPad 3 et reçu il y a 45 minutes mon mini. J'ai eu très peur de la qualité de l'écran à l'écran d'allumage avec la pomme, mais soulagement l'écran reste très bon, malgré son absence de retina.
> 
> Je peux confirmer ce que j'ai pu lire à droite et à gauche: le poids et la prise en main compensent largement cet inconvénient.
> 
> ...



ça me rassure de ne pas être la seule à avoir lâché le 3 pour le mini !
Certains me prennent pour une folle ! Mais ils n'ont meme pas voulu prendre en main le mini pour le tester !


----------



## MacFly3 (22 Novembre 2012)

on peut les comprendre... ils risqueraient d'avoir du mal a repasser a leur ipad 3


----------



## MiWii (22 Novembre 2012)

Vu comme ça... :love:


----------



## jfgpointbe (4 Décembre 2012)

J'ai vraiment l'impression de plastique au touché de cet écran d'iPad mini... Et vous?


----------



## MiWii (4 Décembre 2012)

jfgpointbe a dit:


> J'ai vraiment l'impression de plastique au touché de cet écran d'iPad mini... Et vous?



Oui moi aussi, pourtant, selon les descriptions Apple c'est bien du verre !


----------



## r e m y (4 Décembre 2012)

MiWii a dit:


> Oui moi aussi, pourtant, selon les descriptions Apple c'est bien du verre !



Faudrait le faire tomber d'une hauteur suffisante sur un sol en carrelage pour trancher définitivement le débat....


----------



## JeanJohn (5 Décembre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Faudrait le faire tomber d'une hauteur suffisante sur un sol en carrelage pour trancher définitivement le débat....



Dommage que le site ne prenne pas les liens youtube ... j'avais des perles pour vous a propos de ce sujet...


----------



## MiWii (6 Décembre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Faudrait le faire tomber d'une hauteur suffisante sur un sol en carrelage pour trancher définitivement le débat....


Si il y a des volontaires !!!


----------



## JeanJohn (6 Décembre 2012)

MiWii a dit:


> Si il y a des volontaires !!!



Il y en a deja eu je te rassure...


----------



## MiWii (7 Décembre 2012)

JeanJohn a dit:


> Il y en a deja eu je te rassure...



Je parle de volontaire sur le forum, bien sûr !


----------



## Jannot83 (8 Décembre 2012)

Contrairement a beaucoup d'entre vous, le fait que l'ecran ne sois pas retina ne me choque pas. Certes je sors d'un iPad 2, mais j'ai egalement un 4S et ca me conviens parfaitement


----------

